# ¿Qué puedo hacer con Flip Flops?



## l@5t (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad me sorpendí y alegré mucho cuando vi subscritos a tantos usuarios (más de 20000.). 

En la universidad me dejaron un proyecto con *Flip Flops*. Lo que hemos aprendido (y armado) son contadores asíncronos, contadores síncronos y registros utilizando flip flops *JK* (y convirtiéndolos en *D*para los registros), generador de funciones para el clock y osciloscopio para calibrar la señal. Por el momento estamos conociendo las memorias; vamos a la mitad del curso. El profesor nos indicó que teníamos que realizar algo, cualquier cosa, utilizando flip flops y que despues le explicaramos el funcionamiento como evaluación final. La verdad lo único que se me ocurre entregar es un cronómetro, ¿tienen alguna otra idea? Saludos...


----------



## YHAGA10 (Nov 6, 2007)

como transformadorrmo un flip flop JK a flip flop D.

gracias.


----------



## ciri (Nov 6, 2007)

uu.

mira eso!.

por dios.

me había olvidado de esas cosas.

creo que era. uniendo algunas salidas?.

algo de eso!.

voy a tener que buscar.


----------



## MASTER (Nov 6, 2007)

Yo te  sugiero que realices un llave electrónica;
Puedes utilizar los 7474  (flip flop tipo D)
no necesitas el clock es muy sencillo y barato


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 7, 2007)

Tabla verdad JK:
J       K      Qi
0      0      Qi-1
0      1      0
1      0      1
1      1      /Qi-1(la "/" es de negado)

Por lo tanto el esquema sería:

Salu2


----------



## MARIA ROSA (Feb 10, 2009)

hola  me gustria  saber como implemento un circuito  que permite  el almacenamiento  y visualizacion  de  un dato de  8 bit  por medio de flip  flops con dos  displyas, lo que no entiendo es  cuantas salidas en  mi circuito


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 10, 2009)

si son displays de 7 segmentos entonces necesitas 8 bits por cada uno.. (uno para cada segmento y uno extra para el punto decimal), y lo mas simple es usando flipflops tipo D


----------



## yendys (Abr 22, 2010)

Buenas Tardes, necesito de su ayuda. Como diseño un circuito con un flip flop J-K activo en alto disparo por flanco negativos. Utilizando un C.I 74279

Utilizando un flip flop D, como obtengo el T


----------



## drriv (Abr 22, 2010)

hola a todos, con flip flop puedes hacer un ingresador de password para q en una cierta salida obtener un "1" logico y poder activar algo q se te ocurra, tambien puedes diseñar un contador de personas usando una resistencia fotoelectrica que sera el que mande los pulsos en vez de poner un reloj (CLK)

...D. Riv.


----------



## Kyoky (Jun 5, 2010)

MASTER dijo:


> Yo te  sugiero que realices un llave electrónica;
> Puedes utilizar los 7474  (flip flop tipo D)
> no necesitas el clock es muy sencillo y barato



tienes algun diagrama para ralizarlo??


----------



## eternal_light (Jun 5, 2010)

Podes realizar un teclado on off de un solo pulso

http://www.soloelectronica.net/on_off_2.htm


----------



## squall5 (Jun 11, 2010)

k onda me llamo jose luis necesito ayuda ayuda apenas estoy aprendiendo a utilizar los flip flops y para eso me encargaron que hiciera una calculadora con la operaciones basicas todo eso ya lo hice con compuertas logicas junto con el codificar, el detalle que el profe quiere que retenga los numeros, es decir solo voy a trabajar con los numeros   0  1   2  3, y con esos tengo k realizar las operaciones pero lo k tengo hasta ahorita esd k si kiero una suma de 3+2 no se puede por lo mismo k necesito la apilcacion del flip flop "D"  solo me hace  3+3,  2+2, 1+1, dicen k es algo muy sencillo pero por mas k intento no logro dar como utilizar el flip flop si alguin pudira ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho......   gracias


----------



## electroandres (Jun 11, 2010)

Lo que se puede hacer y es muy lindo es la transmision de datos. Entrar en paralelo, llevarlo en serie y convertirlo en paralelo devuelta.


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 11, 2010)

> Lo que se puede hacer y es muy lindo es la transmision de datos. Entrar en paralelo, llevarlo en serie y convertirlo en paralelo devuelta.



 como haces eso?


----------



## electroandres (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiciste registros desplazamientos?


----------



## mendek (Jun 10, 2012)

alguien tiene idea de como es el diseño de una cerradura electrónica con flip flop D, al decir diseño me refiero a elaborar tabla de verdad mapas K en fin todo, el punto es que siempre e hecho circuitos con señal de reloj pero ahora no se como hacerlo sin necesidad de una señal así, es decir un push botton para cada flip flop, y que en dicha cerradura los números se tengan que introducir forzosamente en orden y que de lo contrario se resetee el sistema


----------

